# Knock Sensor



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a 96 Maxima SE, and I need to replace my knock sensor. I live in Central Jersey, could anyone help me with this? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## HojoMaxima (Nov 11, 2004)

Does anyone out there know a place where I can get it replaced at a reasonable price?


----------

